# Desperate-Steam generator iron



## D_CH (Jun 24, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get a steam generator iron at a reasonable price? They seem so expensive here, saw a tefal one at Carrefour, but it was over £200, I don't want to really spend an excessive amount for one, just something decent at a reasonable price.
Thanks


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

I think phillips ones are cheaper. Around 500-600 AED. I saw them at carrefour. They had the tefal one you mentioned as well... was for around 1200. They told me the difference was that this generated more steam, but I'm not sure if you NEED that much steam.


----------



## jarvo (Jan 8, 2012)

Bought a Phillips Azur iron online from Carrefour - 300 dirhams and was delivered the very next day - good iron as well

Also came with a free hairdryer - of no use to me, but free nonetheless :clap2:


----------

